# Error installing FreeBSD 7.1



## nitehawk24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

I donwloaded FreeBSD R7.1 64b and 32b. Tried to install to my server through KVM. It failed to install with the following Message:


```
Error mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist: Input/output error (5)
```

Any idea how to fix the error? I a installing on a SuperMicro server.

Thanks,

--nitehawk24


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Try burn a fresh copy of the disc.  Also make sure the ISO file is not corrupt by checking the MD5 checksums against those on the server.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

If you have more then one cd drive in that machine make sure you select the correct one.


----------



## nitehawk24 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 2 CD and selected the right one. On the installation screen it ask CD/DVD and when you select this method will show that it sees two CD0 and CD1. I selected CD0 and founded the image correctly.

It still fail when it statrt to install with the same error.


----------



## kotora (Jul 28, 2009)

You could try using another disc and/or the other drive. It might just be that the cd you burned has defects which the drive cannot correct.


----------

